# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  [Hỏi C#] Cách cộng 2 ma trận vuông với phần tử theo mảng trong textbox.

## zincos

Mọi người cho em hỏi là làm thế nào để cộng 2 ma trận vuông với các phần tử tuần tự nhập trong textbox, mỗi textbox là mỗi ma trận vuông. tức là sau khi nhập các phần tử và show ra chúng bên dưới thì sau đó nhấn button cong thì chúng sẽ cộng lại và show ra.

----------


## skyxd88

www.2tmobile.com : Nơi bán IPHONE chất lượng và uy tín nhất TP.HCM

----------


## dichvuseo001

*Trả lời: [Hỏi C#] Cách cộng 2 ma trận vuông với phần tử theo mảng trong textbox.*

theo mình chỉ cần bạn lưu ma trận vào 2 mảng 2 chiều sau đó cộng lại. và bạn nên đặt tên textbox theo hàng và cột của nó ví dụ đặt tên là txt111 là textbox thuộc ma trận 1 cột 1 hàng 1.

----------

